
Exherbo Linux - peter_d_sherman
https://exherbo.org/
======
peter_d_sherman
Exherbo Linux Design Goals:

o All design goals must be phrased in such a way that it is hard to use them
as slogans to justify stupidity.

o The target users know what they are doing.

o Encourage users to take part in the development process and support them
with good feedback for their contributions

o No interactivity requirement. Controllable, repeatable behaviour with up-
front configuration.

o Flexibility where it makes sense to provide flexibility.

o No over-centralisation. Only widely used packages are to be in main
repositories, and make the tools good enough to deal with lots of small third
party repositories for random other apps.

o Be able to deliver features that other distributions consider too ambitious.

